# pptp tunnel

## FGor

Hello!

I have been googling and lurking the web for this a long time now.

Im running a pptp tunnel to ipredator (https://www.ipredator.se/beta/closed/) on my router.

Problem is i dont know how to setup iptables (and route?) so that only packages from certain ports go trough the tunnel.

To clarify i whant packages comming from the lan on certain ports to go thru the tunnel, and go back the same way.

This is possible right?  :Surprised: 

----------

## KWhat

http://www.incubus.co.uk/?p=506

Now don't follow the ip up scripts they have in there because they are not how you should be doing things on gentoo.  You should add a postup() & postdown() section to your /etc/conf.d/net section but I cant seem to get the vpn to work there for what ever reason.

Good Luck

----------

